# creative x-fi 5.1 question



## selkec (Dec 26, 2010)

So I am using this usb sound card. I know your supposed to use line in from the mic. And line out. the question is do I use right, left, rear, or the one that says c/sub? There is not just a line out. It says they are all line out. Im a newb at this. Hope this is not a stupid question.
Chris Selke


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use the right channel, or the right/left pair if they are combined on one connector.


----------

